# Buying €uro's from Post Office



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

I have just attempted to buy some €uro's from the post office via the internet

I was given several post offices to collect them from All main PO's
The nearest was 4 miles by road (2.4 if your a crow)
One was in Annan (24 miles across the Solway Firth 60 miles by Road)

All those PO's were the ones where you can go and buy €uro's on demand

I wanted to go to my village PO some 1/4 mile away and next to the bus stop to town

Couldnt use that one because you had to order them first, for collection next day
But on the internet you have to order them first first, for collection next day; but only from those where you can go in and buy ON DEMAND

Can any body explain this to me

I have walked down to the village and ordered them for collection tomorrow after mid day


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Odd that, as we normally ask in our local small PO and they arrive a couple of days later no aggro in fact they have phoned us and told us they were there in the past
You should tell the PO the Solway Bridge from Cumbria to Annan went down many moons ago


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dodger

i have used the local PO for a while but came across the PO web site & thought it would be a help

We want to keep our village PO open So we use it

just thought that the web would be able to order them to pickup (as it says) a PO of your choice 
Trouble is that you can only choose fron selected PO's

Yes I did make a comment about the lack of a bridge & no 'Jesus' shoes


----------



## 89867 (May 1, 2005)

Get a Nationwide flexaccount and use their Visa/Delta debit card in the hole in the wall wherever you are. They make no charge to withdraw the cash and the rate of exchange is always very good


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

take a look at your bank account card. If it carries the MAESTRO logo (most of them should do by now), then you can get cash from almost any hole in the wall *world-wide*. And conditions are usually better than when buying foreign currency at home.

Procedure is normally exactly the same as at home. I even managed to do that on Chinese and South Korean "holes" which did _not_ provide the option to switch to a non-local language.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello

A quick question. We are of to France this year. Most UK credit cards now use a pin. Will we be able to use this pin no when abroad or will we have problems.


Motorhomer


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Its the same pin as at home motorhomer
They have had pi & chip cards for 2 - 3 years now in France

Yes I know you can go to the hole in the wall things but prefeer a bit of hard cash. We also tend to stop in some small places
Anyway I distrust the cash m/c's - I have worked on the D.... things


I would prefer to buy on the Credit card

Local Radio has got hold of it - we are fighting to stop the closure of or village Post Offices


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi motorhomer,
I second whats been said about using a credit card abroad for currency. You'll get a much better rate than with the P.O. With regard to using your credit card for purchases you'll find that some french shops want a pin number but some, like most petrol stations will want you to sign as their system has not been updated as yet but either way france is very credit card friendly. If you go to spain you often have to show some documentation with an identity, that matches the credit card, and photo on it, in their shops and supermarkets but not normally for fuel.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Never shown any identification in Spain or Portugal; in over 18 months camping there

I know all about the various rates that people quote; but still find we get an equal deal with the PO

My point was the system that will not let you book currency at an office where you have to book it
But insists that you book for an office where you can get cash on demand

As we had returned from our last trip we just wanted to get a few bits of cash to spend when we arrived at 08.00hrs

Ant way the media is now involved to take it up with the PO and we are awa the noo


----------



## 95240 (May 1, 2005)

*Buying Euro's*

This is the best conversion rate going and you can pick them up at all the ports and Airports
Web www.travelex.co.uk


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The NEW International Standard for Chip & Pin which we have joined this year is not the same standard has been used in France, they having run their own standard for a number years.

However, the French along with most European and other countries will be rolling out this new standard for Chip&Pin so should become much more widely accepted.

This should result in less requests to show passports in the future.

J


----------

